# combs



## keg (Nov 18, 2012)

today i saw someone putting a comb in there hair and it looked strange to me.I myself have not used a comb since 3rd grade.fingers work fine.All my girlfriends have kinda been the no makeup no nothing type girls and the last girl had short hair.do "normal people still buy and use combs?and do men use combs?seems stupid but i live in the woods but i go to waikiki once in a while but i never see people just combing there hair on the street.I must have looked funny this moring.I was sitting there nodding but I had a serious look on my face thinking of combs...


----------



## smellsea (Nov 18, 2012)

once a cashier in a grocery store mistaked a comb on the counter for something i was trying to purchase. i was very offended.


----------



## dprogram (Nov 19, 2012)

I do if my hair has grown out a bit...gets rid of crumbs and it feels oh so very nice.


----------



## MFB (Nov 19, 2012)

Pro-comb. I've come close to orgasm scratching my beard when it gets too long, itchy, and scraggly with the teeth of a comb.


----------



## bryanpaul (Nov 19, 2012)

MFB said:


> Pro-comb. I've come close to orgasm scratching my beard when it gets too long, itchy, and scraggly with the teeth of a comb.


this 
was basically gonna say the same thing.........also if yer hair is not all knappy and dready combs are good for geetin the crap outta your hair and scraping the crust off your scalp........ i like to make "head hash", i comb all the crust and dandruff out onto a smooth surface and then mash it into a little ball and.......well yeah


----------



## MFB (Nov 19, 2012)

Yea, when did it become so uncool to put forth a little effort to be clean.
First shower after a week of sleeping out = liquid gold!


----------



## dprogram (Nov 19, 2012)

MFB said:


> Yea, when did it become so uncool to put forth a little effort to be clean.
> First shower after a week of sleeping out = liquid gold!


YES! If I'm housed then I'm bathing daily. If I'm out and about then I'm using restrooms or bottles of water to at least keep crud off me. Even animals clean themselves one way or another.


----------



## keg (Dec 11, 2012)

MFB,this had nothing to do with clean.I shower 3 or 4 times a day(cause surfing)i just have never used comb for years.


----------



## Johnny P (Dec 20, 2012)

Fingers are no substitute for a comb. I have curly hair so it dreads up and gets nasty. I recently cut my hair and it was so full of nasty dreadlocks. Now I comb my hair atleast once a week to get out the naps and tangles.

Also, A comb is good for your beard which will also nap up and get tangled and dready. A d dreaded beard will hurt.


----------

